# went to Navarre today



## kreis619 (Dec 24, 2014)

Started at about 10 and we caught a small whiting which we cut up for bait. Shortly after that we got our first bull red. Spit the hook when it was about to be landed... Then it was pretty slow till about 330pm and then we landed a 19 lb bull !!! I think it was 33 or 36 inches


----------



## Angling1 (Jan 25, 2015)

Nice


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Good looking bull


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Pretty fish & a beautiful day! Can't beat that!


----------



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

nice job!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice red at least that one didn't spit the hook on you. Way to go !


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

Nice catch!


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

Nothing wrong with that fish. Good job


----------



## Lawdog88 (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice keeper . . . . back in the day.


Anybody know when the fisheries people are gonna declare that Bulls are no longer endangered and change the keeper specifications ?

I mean, what, it's been 40 years or so since the gill net ban ?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Lawdog88 said:


> Anybody know when the fisheries people are gonna declare that Bulls are no longer endangered and change the keeper specifications ?


I don't think it's that bulls are endangered, I think it's that the bulls are the breeder fish. Without them, there'd be no redfish population. 

But I get what you're saying, sometimes it does seem like there really are a ton of bulls out there!


----------



## Lawdog88 (Oct 9, 2009)

ThaFish said:


> I don't think it's that bulls are endangered, I think it's that the bulls are the breeder fish. Without them, there'd be no redfish population.
> 
> But I get what you're saying, sometimes it does seem like there really are a ton of bulls out there!



Comment appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Lawdog88 said:


> Comment appreciated. Thanks.


Not a problem man! :thumbup:


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

ThaFish said:


> I don't think it's that bulls are endangered, I think it's that the bulls are the breeder fish. Without them, there'd be no redfish population.
> 
> But I get what you're saying, sometimes it does seem like there really are a ton of bulls out there!


There's a ton of Bulls on here !


----------

